
The Trojan Horse wasn't a horse - alanfranzoni
http://www.academia.edu/26945391/F._Tiboni_2016_The_Dourateos_Hippos_from_allegory_to_Archaeology._A_Phoenician_Ship_to_break_the_Wall_in_Archeologia_Maritima_Mediterranea_13.2016_pp._91-104
======
alanfranzoni
TL;DR

The ancient greek word "Hippos" \- which, undoubtedly, means "horse" \- was
used to call a type of phoenician ship as well, and the whole story works fine
with a 'ship' transaltion. The 'horse' translation was a mistake by some early
translator that wasn't corrected and sparked the myth.

